# Lightening the mood.



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2016)

Post up your favorite pic from this past season. This thread is meant for the ducks we did kill instead of the ones we didn't!!


----------



## HookinLips (Feb 5, 2016)

Here you go


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Feb 5, 2016)

ducks


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Feb 5, 2016)

1 more


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2016)

Ocean going hunt. That is not a shark it is a Dolphine


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2016)

Sun Rise on the coast.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> Here you go


That is bunch of Nice red heads and a good looking dog.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2016)

Wasn't the biggest number day by far, but i love it when you go somewhere new and figure it out!


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2016)

buzzbaithead57 said:


> ducks


You need to frame that one blue bill


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Wasn't the biggest number day by far, but i love it when you go somewhere new and figure it out!


Good picture of a had corps duck hunter.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 5, 2016)

One of my favorite hunts from the year. Watched these birds and had to wait on the conditions to get right to go after them. Took a lot of work to get to where they were. My roommate and I were actually both out of town and saw it was going to be right. Drove home that night got the boat and went to try then. Nice when the plan works out.


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 5, 2016)

Tried out a new area with another member from the site and had some success. Love hunting new areas.





But still got to hunt old places too.






And also lots of fun to chase some of these teradactals.


----------



## HookinLips (Feb 5, 2016)

king killer delete said:


> That is bunch of Nice red heads and a good looking dog.



Thanks it was a great day. Not my dog but definitely  the best dog I've ever had the privilege to hunt with. Only 15 months old and already has the drive and skill of a seasoned pro..


----------



## Chewbaka81 (Feb 5, 2016)

There were mornings we had more ducks, but seeing this smile on my son's face mad this my favorite pic of the year.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2016)

HookinLips said:


> Thanks it was a great day. Not my dog but definitely  the best dog I've ever had the privilege to hunt with. Only 15 months old and already has the drive and skill of a seasoned pro..


What Nash Buckingham would call a Red Letter day.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2016)

Chewbaka81 said:


> There were mornings we had more ducks, but seeing this smile on my son's face mad this my favorite pic of the year.


A real killer in the making.


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Tried out a new area with another member from the site and had some success. Love hunting new areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like hard work paid off


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 5, 2016)

MrDuckKiller said:


> View attachment 865789


Nice hunt!


----------



## GADawg08 (Feb 5, 2016)

not our best hunt as far as numbers, but me and a buddy managed to scratch these off on public water in GA after getting skunked the first day and then spending a few hrs riding around scouting....amazing what a little time, gas, and patience will do


----------



## deerbuster (Feb 5, 2016)

Wasn't the best duck season but managed a few good goose hunts.


----------



## deerbuster (Feb 5, 2016)

Sometimes being behind the camera is just as fun.


----------



## bone_collector_20 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## RedShad_20 (Feb 5, 2016)

...


----------



## RedShad_20 (Feb 5, 2016)

...


----------



## Dustyboots (Feb 5, 2016)

We had a nice little ringneck action one morning.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here isba pretty good action shot


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here are a couple


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 5, 2016)

And a few more


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 5, 2016)

First time we used our layouts they were landing on us


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 5, 2016)

few more


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 5, 2016)

Fun day


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 5, 2016)

I like picture of dead birds


----------



## C.J. (Feb 5, 2016)

we had a pretty good season, hopefully we get some better weather next year but these four hunts were some of the best I have been on.


----------



## Alexander (Feb 5, 2016)

Had an invite to the delta the weekend we shot these and had to turn it down. Wasnt as tough of a pill to swallow after that shoot but still hard.


----------



## buzzbaithead57 (Feb 5, 2016)

C.J. said:


> we had a pretty good season, hopefully we get some better weather next year but these four hunts were some of the best I have been on.



Beautiful dog man


----------



## jmerrell (Feb 5, 2016)

Had a blast this year


----------



## across the river (Feb 5, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Tried out a new area with another member from the site and had some success. Love hunting new areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If you are killing all of the sprigs in Georgia i am impressed.  I've never killed a pintail in GA, and the two times I have been hunting with someone who did they were 1st year birds that apparently had just gotten lost and grouped up with some other ducks.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2016)

Here's a few


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2016)

Few wood ducks


----------



## tradhunter98 (Feb 5, 2016)

Cool pic


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 5, 2016)

first two are for killer! only 3 Ga ducks this year. I did miss a few early on, and had a few slow days as well. Always fun to be out though! will do it again next year.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 5, 2016)

Got in a fun one with my old roommate from college.


----------



## Gaducker (Feb 5, 2016)

I don't snap a lot of pics while out and about.


----------



## dfhooked (Feb 5, 2016)

*Pic*

Last morning of LA season.


----------



## dfhooked (Feb 5, 2016)

*Pic*

Calm after the storms


----------



## dfhooked (Feb 5, 2016)

Not sure why the pics turn sideways.


----------



## mcarge (Feb 6, 2016)

Managed a few good days, slim pickings though.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 6, 2016)

How about some bands let's see some more pics.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 6, 2016)

It was a good band year for geese here


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 6, 2016)

And a mallard, I am sure I will not see another one for a long time


----------



## whitedog (Feb 6, 2016)

I thought this was a pretty cool picture


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 6, 2016)

I got the ugliest duck.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Feb 6, 2016)

Hunter/Mason said:


> I got the ugliest duck.[/QUOTE a merg and a muscovy in the same pic? did ya eat it? I dated a a girl in high school and we would go catch them in Fl. Her fam would keep them in the back yard and bring the to raise their chicks in Delaware and sell them. Fun dates!


----------



## Hunter/Mason (Feb 6, 2016)

I did clean it against better judgment, but you just don't know till you try it.


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Feb 6, 2016)

In no particular order...


----------



## Beta Tau789 (Feb 6, 2016)

And one pic for the ones that got away...


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 7, 2016)

No jewelry on this 1 but it's different .... We have 360 acres with 3 potholes on it and always a lot of woodies with a mix of other ducks like mottled and resident mallards ... Must have been some funny business going on at the golf course or park .... My son and he's buddy were hunting and it looked like 3 mottled were coming in so my son let his buddy shoot the biggest 1 bc he'd never shot 1 before ... Turned out to be a hybrid ... He is getting it mounted ...


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 7, 2016)

It's different


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 7, 2016)

Slow Sunday, let's keep this thread going post up some more pics from the season.


----------



## dfhooked (Feb 8, 2016)

*Slow day good bag*

Is it turkey season yet?


----------



## brittonl (Feb 9, 2016)

Couple of trophy birds from this past season. Mallard/Pintail hybrid was a def surprise.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## RiverRat87 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Great Season*

Got my wife in on the hunting this year, last year she watched and this year she decided if she was getting up that early she might as well hunt. I believe she absolutely loved getting out there, maybe not the getting cold part, but the memories made together and she loves watching our dog work. She probably hunted 75% of the times I went, and that was a lot days. We experienced both hot and cold mornings, not a lot of water to the Mighty Flooded Flint River, not seeing a lot birds to being covered up with them. The one pic with a Hen Woody with call was a wooden call I made; inserted call from a squeaky toy, would absolutely turn woodies and have them drop in, sounded like a Drake Woody's soft whistle on the water. Here's to a great season.


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 11, 2016)

dfhooked said:


> Is it turkey season yet?



Did you ever figure out what you were going to do about a sign?


----------



## MrDuckKiller (Feb 11, 2016)

Didn't get this picture perfect, but thought it was pretty cool!


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 16, 2016)

Keep this thread alive.


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 16, 2016)

Last weekend


----------



## dbean43 (Feb 16, 2016)

First band


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## Gaducker (Feb 16, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Keep this thread alive.



What you got bleach in your boat for?


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 16, 2016)

Gaducker said:


> What you got bleach in your boat for?



That was a few days after this. Boat was nasty had to clean it up.


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 17, 2016)

Ran up to ck on our horned cows and here's 2 lost souls ...


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 17, 2016)

And our 20 acre lake had a couple hundred divers .... Ringers BB and a few redheads ... Yep the seasons over


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Feb 27, 2016)

the season is barely gone but I'm ready for the next


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 27, 2016)

Flats i feel your pain. I know where a couple hundred wigeon are sitting right now....... Typical.


----------



## flatsmaster (Feb 28, 2016)

Robby Id trade for the Wigeon ... Id even throw in a Mottled 
My boy was there fishing yesterday and said the big lake was covered up !!!! Like u said TYPICAL


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2016)

Now these are the kind of threads that make the duck forum great.


----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## mattech (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 28, 2016)

First goose and first duck, this is what it is all about


----------



## rnelson5 (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice spoonie Matt (no i am not being sarcastic). Is seems to be hard to get a good one.


----------



## mattech (Feb 29, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Nice spoonie Matt (no i am not being sarcastic). Is seems to be hard to get a good one.



Thanks, but the spoonie was stringmusic's the pintail was mine. We hunted a place that had thousands of spoonies on it that day, and I'm not exaggerating the number, it was absolutley loaded with them.


----------



## jdthayer (Mar 3, 2016)

*A few of my favorites*

This was a rough season for the most part, but the last week of the season out of state helped turn things around


----------



## jdthayer (Mar 3, 2016)

*More*

Best day of the year


----------



## jdthayer (Mar 3, 2016)

*Another*

....


----------



## jdthayer (Mar 3, 2016)

*More*

I am only able to load one pic at a time. Guess I should have had my kids do this. I love these threads!


----------



## jdthayer (Mar 3, 2016)

*More*

One of my all time favorites


----------



## jdthayer (Mar 3, 2016)

*Last*

But not least: 
Banded penny on the final day of the season


----------



## jdthayer (Mar 3, 2016)

*Just kidding*

One more. Who doesn't love to see 10 year olds blast coots!


There were a few I couldn't load. I'll try to resize them at home later


----------



## flatsmaster (Mar 3, 2016)

Nice pics !!!


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Glad to see the kids in there, that is the future.  Congrats on the band on the sprig, but kids are our future, press on with what you are doing.

Rack up the goose and another BWT that did not make the pic during our youth season.  Future is all I can say


----------



## WOODIE13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Then this guy, even though he is K9, picking up a first goose during youth season, can't swim, but fell back on Army drown proofing.  Anything for the kids, but only in AUG and SEP

Coots are awesome, plus you fix them right, they eat well.  Get the kids involved


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Mar 4, 2016)

Valentine's Day hunt. Nice when the other half supports your hunting.


----------



## billy336 (Mar 6, 2016)

RNelson



Been kicking these things outta my pool all week


----------



## rnelson5 (Mar 6, 2016)

Typical^^^


----------



## robertelee (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Mar 12, 2016)

Freezer is getting low.


----------



## Woodsedgefarm (Apr 12, 2016)

Is it September yet. I wish turkeys were as dumb as these guys.


----------



## g0nef1sshn (Apr 12, 2016)

Woodsedgefarm said:


> Freezer is getting low.



Taste buds are goin crazy, ill have to thaw some this weekend from my florida shoots now


----------



## flatsmaster (May 5, 2016)

I'm walking up to 1 of my pot hole ponds to throw a few fun bumpers to cool my dog off after she had done some good work on marks and blinds and 4 woody's fly out ... I throw her a bumper and she hits the water and I look over and a pair of Mottled ducks swim out of the tall grass and watch her swim out and retrieve bumper and return to me  ...we moved to another pond and let them be ....  Its not hunting season but it's always nice to see some ducks ....


----------



## rnelson5 (May 5, 2016)

flatsmaster said:


> I'm walking up to 1 of my pot hole ponds to throw a few fun bumpers to cool my dog off after she had done some good work on marks and blinds and 4 woody's fly out ... I throw her a bumper and she hits the water and I look over and a pair of Mottled ducks swim out of the tall grass and watch her swim out and retrieve bumper and return to me  ...we moved to another pond and let them be ....  Its not hunting season but it's always nice to see some ducks ....



All these Florida mottled duck stories......


----------



## flatsmaster (May 6, 2016)

Come on brother !!!!! But I guess u should wait till Nov


----------

